# diagonal rolls(pleats) on 65



## davebengo (Dec 29, 2005)

did the 65 gto come with diagonal rolls ,(pleats)?
did anyone see the 65 fto on ebay a week or so ago red with white about 25k..
was it woirth it?


----------

